# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  THINK, RED!!

## Ajik Raffles

_Think, Red!!_

Sukses memamerkan souvenir dari Matsue Nishikigoi Centre: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9237&start=0, saya kebanjiran PM yang bertanya soal souvenir ini. Ada yang malah bertanya apakah ada rencana GO untuk koi  koi Matsue. Semula saya tidak terlampau menanggapi karena tidak ada fasilitas kolam yang tersedia. Di Wijaya masih berlangsung kegiatan GO sampai April mendatang: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7811 

Tetapi karena dorongan beberapa teman, saya akhirnya menumbalkan diri untuk meminta beberapa ekor Matsue Kohaku ke Feikoi Centre untuk kegiatan GO di Wijaya. Saya juga meminta agar Feikoi bersedia meminjamkan fasilitasnya selama sekitar satu bulan hingga kegiatan GO di Wijaya berakhir.

Atas kebaikan hati Pak Soegi, saya bisa mendapatkan 25 ekor koi untuk kegiatan GO yang akan berlangsung sejak 1 Maret 2010  15 Juli 2010. Selama periode 1 Maret  15 April 2010, koi  koi ini akan diparkir sementara di Bandung dan diberi pakan hi grow secara intensif. Setelah itu koi diukur, difoto, dan dipindahkan ke Wijaya untuk masa tiga bulan berikutnya. Saat difoto pertama kali (lihat gambar) ikuran koi berkisar 28  35 cm. Tidak ada informasi mengenai bloodline karena semua koi berasal dari indukan berbeda tetapi Matsue menyebut semua indukannya sebagai Matsue Bloodline karena kesamaan karakternya, terutama pada struktur tubuh yang kekar dan ketebalan beni. Sedikit cerita, tentang koi - koi ini. Semuanya merupakan cullingan terakhir Matsue Nishikigoi Centre yang tadinya akan dimasukan ke dalam kolam lumpur pada akhir Maret atau April ini.

Pak Soegi bersedia memberikan sponsor berupa hadiah bagi para pemenang GO apabila lebih dari 50% koi ini ada peminatnya. Di bawah itu kita terpaksa urunan untuk hadiah atau GO ini tanpa hadiah sama sekali. Harga koi ini per ekor ditetapkan Rp 5,000,000 (the best price) sudah termasuk biasa pemeliharaan tetapi tidak termasuk pakan. Untuk pakan kita akan urunan sendiri dengan biaya diperkirakan Rp 125 ribu per bulan per koi atau Rp 500 ribu per 4 bulan per koi.

Saya mengundang kepada yang berminat untuk urun saran bagaimana sebaiknya GO ini dilakukan. Bagaimana tata cara pemilihan yang paling baik (diundi atau _first come first serve_), bagaimana penilaian seharusnya, apakah perlu diberikan hadiah, dan sebagainya. Kalau ada yang ingin berkomentar tentang kualitas koi dipersilakan. Tetapi khusus teknis GO sebelum posting harap menyatakan terlebih dahulu minat Anda, karena hanya suara  suara yang berminat saja yang akan didengar (Para Penggembira Welcome, tetapi ya tidak diperhitungkan suaranya ya..  ::  )

Silakan posting komentar Anda, sambil menikmati foto  foto Matsue Kohaku yang akan berlomba:











_Silakan Ditanggapi !!!_

----------


## mrbunta

hmmmm
redddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
mantappp

----------


## andriyana

ow ow ow   ::

----------


## arungtasik

Maknyusss

----------


## mrbunta

cicilan ada om?   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Ikut Om Ajik !!

----------


## Soegianto

arisan nih pak....
ada 2 suara yg pm sy pak ajik  ::

----------


## dina prima

ikut.

----------


## dhanicavalera

cuma mengamati<-----   ::

----------


## h_andria

om ajik...
payment nya gimana? ada cicilannya gak..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya liat om Alvin, om Dina Prima, Om Bunta dan Om herry ada minat...
Silakan kasih masukan om, bagaimana mau pilih2nya, dengan cara first come first serve spt biasa atau mau dikocok. Kalau pada setuju dikocok, saya akan buat sistem arisan dimana 6 koi dikocok tiap bulan (kalau pesertanya 24) atau kurang. Nanti saya minta om soegi jadi host buat kumpul tiap bulan dan ngocok arisan. hehehehe
Tetapi yang manapun pilhannya, payment bisa dicicil 4x. Cicilan adalah syarat harus GO di Wijaya   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Siap Partisipasi om ajik.......  ::  
Kalau boleh, Cara biasa ( first come first serve ) aja om, kualitas semua ikannya rata- rata sama..... kita dapat memilih ikan yang memang disukai.....tidak tergantung hasil kocokan.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Siap Partisipasi om ajik.......  
> Kalau boleh, Cara biasa ( first come first serve ) aja om, kualitas semua ikannya rata- rata sama..... kita dapat memilih ikan yang memang disukai.....tidak tergantung hasil kocokan.


Mantap, om abi
1. abiserpong, first come first serve (fcfs)
2. ....
3. ....

----------


## sugureta_koi

1. abiserpong, first come first serve (fcfs)
2. alvin, first come first serve
3. ....

----------


## dina prima

1. abiserpong, first come first serve (fcfs)
2. alvin, first come first serve
3. benny taslim, first come first serve

----------


## mrbunta

1. abiserpong, first come first serve (fcfs)
2. alvin, first come first serve
3. benny taslim, first come first serve
5. mrbunta , first come first serve ( gak mau no 4 elek hahahahahaha )

----------


## arind

> _Think, Red!!_
> 
> 
> Pak Soegi bersedia memberikan sponsor berupa hadiah bagi para pemenang GO apabila lebih dari 50% koi ini ada peminatnya. Di bawah itu kita terpaksa urunan untuk hadiah atau GO ini tanpa hadiah sama sekali. Harga koi ini per ekor ditetapkan Rp 5,000,000 (the best price) sudah termasuk biasa pemeliharaan tetapi tidak termasuk pakan. Untuk pakan kita akan urunan sendiri dengan biaya diperkirakan Rp 125 ribu per bulan per koi atau Rp 500 ribu per 4 bulan per koi.
> 
> Saya mengundang kepada yang berminat untuk urun saran bagaimana sebaiknya GO ini dilakukan. Bagaimana tata cara pemilihan yang paling baik (diundi atau _first come first serve_), bagaimana penilaian seharusnya, apakah perlu diberikan hadiah, dan sebagainya. Kalau ada yang ingin berkomentar tentang kualitas koi dipersilakan. Tetapi khusus teknis GO sebelum posting harap menyatakan terlebih dahulu minat Anda, karena hanya suara  suara yang berminat saja yang akan didengar (Para Penggembira Welcome, tetapi ya tidak diperhitungkan suaranya ya..  )
> 
> Silakan posting komentar Anda, sambil menikmati foto  foto Matsue Kohaku yang akan berlomba:
> 
> _Silakan Ditanggapi !!!_


Tertarik ikut..
Saran om Ajik: Bagaimana kalau bidding dengan sistem tertutup.  
Maksudnya begini, Sebelum starting time nya masing2 peminat mengajukan PM ke moderator (=om Ajik) mengenai harga penawarannya. Harga penawarannya minimal Rp5 jt. Pada saat nya nanti akan dibuka semua penawaran untuk semua nomor.
KONDISI:
#Apabila ternyata ada lebih dari 50% peminat, klausul om Soegi khan berlaku (ada hadiah yang disediakan).  Kelebihan harga penawaran bisa dikembalikan (kalau belum masa setor ya dikurangi langsung) kembali ke harga Minimum Rp5 jt. Untuk bid ikan yang sama, tetap penawar tertinggi yang berhak sbg pemenang (dan tetap membayar Rp5 Juta).
#Apabila tidak tercapai peminat (<50%), penawar tertinggi yang berhak dapat ikannya, dan TIDAk ada pengembalian.  Kelebihan harga tadi (RpXX - Rp5 juta) bisa digunakan sebagai Hadiah bagi pemenang GO.

Cara ini mengantisipasi ada/tidaknya hadiah dari sponsor sesuai yg dipersyaratkan.
Tidak ada alasan internet lemot.
Ini lomba GO Swadaya....

Hanya sekedar saran, apaun yang diputus saya tetap ikut suara terbanyak (sami'na wato'na)

Salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, menarik om arind....
Bisa dipertimbangkan, saya jadi berpikir bagaimana kalau kelebihannya tetap aja buat hadiah, klo digabung dengan klausula pak Soegi, hadiah bisa tambah banyak dan makin banyak yang dapat   ::

----------


## arind

> Wah, menarik om arind....
> Bisa dipertimbangkan, saya jadi berpikir bagaimana kalau kelebihannya tetap aja buat hadiah, klo digabung dengan klausula pak Soegi, hadiah bisa tambah banyak dan makin banyak yang dapat


Setuju om...
Makin banyak hadiahnya makin seru. Beli ikan 5 juta, hadiahnya motor 10 juta khan menarik....   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

1. abiserpong, first come first serve (fcfs)
2. alvin, first come first serve
3. benny taslim, first come first serve
4. arind, lelang
5. mrbunta , first come first serve ( gak mau no 4 elek hahahahahaha )

Lho... gak ada lagi yang minat ya...  ::

----------


## Satpam

om itu biaya makan perkiraan 125rb/bln atau 500rb/4bln kasih makan apa kok belon disebutin

----------


## Satpam

daripada di edit jadi pertanyaan maaf lebih baik saya posting lagi ada yg kelupaan tulis

Perkiraan Biaya Pakan 125.000/Bulan/Ekor atau 500.000/4 Bulan/Ekor pakai pakan apa om Ajik

----------


## Satpam

Minat om kalau ikannya seperti yg di souvenir viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9237&start=0

----------


## harmada

> Tertarik ikut..
> Saran om Ajik: Bagaimana kalau bidding dengan sistem tertutup.  
> Maksudnya begini, Sebelum starting time nya masing2 peminat mengajukan PM ke moderator (=om Ajik) mengenai harga penawarannya. Harga penawarannya minimal Rp5 jt. Pada saat nya nanti akan dibuka semua penawaran untuk semua nomor.
> KONDISI:
> #Apabila ternyata ada lebih dari 50% peminat, klausul om Soegi khan berlaku (ada hadiah yang disediakan).  Kelebihan harga penawaran bisa dikembalikan (kalau belum masa setor ya dikurangi langsung) kembali ke harga Minimum Rp5 jt. Untuk bid ikan yang sama, tetap penawar tertinggi yang berhak sbg pemenang (dan tetap membayar Rp5 Juta).
> #Apabila tidak tercapai peminat (<50%), penawar tertinggi yang berhak dapat ikannya, dan TIDAk ada pengembalian.  Kelebihan harga tadi (RpXX - Rp5 juta) bisa digunakan sebagai Hadiah bagi pemenang GO.
> 
> Cara ini mengantisipasi ada/tidaknya hadiah dari sponsor sesuai yg dipersyaratkan.
> Tidak ada alasan internet lemot.
> ...


Kalau lelang tertutup kesempatan kan cuma satu kali om, 
*gimana kalau satu ikan di bid dengan harga yang sama oleh beberapa orang, siapa pemenang?
*jika harga berbeda, diluar pemenang ga punya kesempatan untuk bid kedua. Kecuali dibuka putaran berikutnya.

Karena kwalitas ikan relatif sama ( kata om abiserpong sih gw sendiri kagak ngerti   ::  nubie habis ) dan peminatnya 
sampai sekarang belum melebihi quota yang ada, lelang terbuka aja Om Ajik



> Siap Partisipasi om ajik.......  
> Kalau boleh, Cara biasa ( first come first serve ) aja om, kualitas semua ikannya rata- rata sama..... kita dapat memilih ikan yang memang disukai.....tidak tergantung hasil kocokan.





> Tetapi yang manapun pilhannya, *payment bisa dicicil 4x*. Cicilan adalah syarat harus GO di Wijaya


Karena ini Om saya ikutan deh   ::  biar lebih serius keepingnya, karena mahal (pake ukuran gw sih)    :P

----------


## harmada

Koq udah 4 hari ga ada yang kasi tanggapan ya   ::

----------


## iyos

ikut d kalo kebagian yg diincer :P ,,untuk cara milih sy nurut aja,,,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Koq udah 4 hari ga ada yang kasi tanggapan ya


bentar ya, om... lagi ribet ama "the battle of goyonke nih" jadi launchnya agak tertunda...padahal rencananya hari ini  ::

----------


## harmada

Ya om Ajik baru lihat musibah di Feikoi, tapi kolam think red ga 
ikutan terkena ya Om.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ya om Ajik baru lihat musibah di Feikoi, tapi kolam think red ga 
> ikutan terkena ya Om.


Nggak, om...
Ada dalam kolam terpisah..., jadi kelihatannya yang diincar adalah kolam "goyonke" itu
Yang terparah, yang berisi Taniguchi Kohaku dan Sanke... habis semua...
Yang Omosako Shiro dan Matsue Showa, masih ada yang bisa diselamatkan...
Begitu mereka dipindah ke air baru... semua kembali segar...
zat apapun yang masuk ke kolam itu, kelihatannya dosis yang ke Taniguchi itu yang paling berat....

----------


## mrliauw

Untuk yang belum tahu musibah tsb, bisa baca di viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9342&p=251992#p251992
Ikut prihatin, om Soegi.. 
Semoga cepat teratasi dan tetap semangat

Salam..

----------


## Soegianto

dari 11 kolam hanya 3 kolam yg kena pak
kolam 1 sanke dan kohkau yg paling parah
kolam 2 showa siro 
kolam 3 mix

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*4th KOIs GROW OUT EVENT 2010: THINK, RED!!*
*RULES OF THE GAME*


*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 4,5 bulan, sejak tanggal 1 Maret 2010 dan akan berakhir pada  tanggal 15 Juli 2010
2. Koi dibesarkan di dua kolam dengan pengaturan berikut: (a). Selama periode 1 Maret  15 April 2010, koi dibesarkan di fasilitas feikoi centre, di Bandung, dan (b). Selama periode 16 April  15 Juli 2010, koi dibesarkan di kolam kegiatan KOI-S di Jl. Wijaya I No, 64 Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan
3. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum KOIs
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stres 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang biasa digunakan dalam kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini  


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Koi yang di GO dari varietas KOHAKU, dengan spesifikasi berikut:    
Umur		: Tosai
Ukuran	: 28  35 cm
Breeder	: Matsue Nishikigoi Centre
Indukan	: Mix Oyagoi, tetapi semua Matsue Bloodline 
Jumlah	: 25 ekor (Ada tambahan 1 ekor) 


*KOLAM*
Kolam yang digunakan untuk kegiatan ini memiliki spesifikasi teknis sebagai berikut:

*Periode 1 Maret  15 April 2010:*
Volume	: +/- 40 ton, termasuk filter
Lokasi: Bandung

*Periode 1 Maret  15 April 2010:*
Volume	: +/-25 ton
Dimensi	: (2,5x6,0x1,70) m 
Chamber	: 1 bak pengendapan, 1 filter mekanik menggunakan RDF, 2 filter biologi menggunakan kombinasi jap mat dan Matala
Bakki Shower	: 4 tray, berdimensi 2,2x1,3x0,5m, dengan media matala + CB 
Lokasi: Jakarta


*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color atau Azayaka Hi Grow, atau Hikari Hi Gro, atau pakan sekelas lainnya. Zagro Bactery atau yang sekelas.
Pemberian pakan dilakukan kondisional sebanyak 4  6 kali sehari


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi koi yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


*AGENDA*
01/03/10  21/03/10, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
22/03/10  24/03/10, Pemilihan Putaran Pertama
24/03/10  15/04/10, Pemilihan Putaran Kedua
22/03/10  15/07/10, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
08/04/10  15/04/10, Up Date Tahap I
08/07/10  15/07/10, Up Date Tahap II
08/07/10  15/07/10, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang
15/07/10  22/07/10, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Koi


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Mencermati berbagai usulan, maka tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dua putaran dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

*Putaran Pertama: Melalui Mekanisme Lelang Terbuka*
Tata Cara Lelang:
1. Lelang dimulai sejak Senin, tanggal 22 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan tanggal 24 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server.
2. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan foto
3. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan Rp. 5,000,000 (Lima Juta Rupiah) 
4. Kenaikan harga pada setiap penawaran berikutnya (bidding) bebas tetapi dengan kelipatan minimal kelipatan Rp 50,000 (Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
5. Penawaran dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi dan harga penawarannya. Contoh: MK-01, 5,000,000 
6. Secara berkala Penyelenggara akan membuat up date daftar koi dan status penawarannya. 
Misal: 
MK-01:
MK-02:
MK-03:
dst
6. Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi untuk setiap koi yang melakukan posting terakhir sebelum batas waktu yang ditentukan
7. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab partisipan. Pengiriman keluar kota dimungkinkan oleh jasa pengiriman yang ditunjuk partisipan.
8. BUNGKUS OPTION ditetapkan sebesar Rp 6,000,000 untuk masing  masing koi dengan cara memposting: Kode Koi, BUNGKUS 
Contoh: MK-01, BUNGKUS
9. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara 


*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai setalah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: MK-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 5,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*BIAYA PAKAN:*
Partisipan wajib membayar biaya pakan sebesar Rp 500,000 per ekor koi


*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil
*2. Partisipan dapat mencicil dengan tata cara berikut:
24/03/10  31/03/10, Cicilan I, sebesar 25% dari harga koi + biaya pakan
24/04/10  30/04/10, Cicilan II, sebesar 25% dari harga koi 
24/05/10  31/05/10, Cicilan III, sebesar 25% dari harga koi 
24/06/10  30/06/10, Cicilan IV, sebesar 25% dari harga koi* 
3. Cicilan pertama sudah harus dibayar selambat  lambatnya tanggal 31 Maret 2010 atau koi akan dinyatakan available untuk dipilih kembali
4. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
5. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname dan kode koi. Contoh: "Luki, MK-01" 
7. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto*


*DISKON*
_Diskon sebesar 50% dari biaya pakan atau Rp 250,000 diberikan kepada anggota KOIs yang melakukan pembayaran tunai_ 


*JURI*
Ditetapkan kemudian


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih dua ekor koi terbaik yang akan dipertandingkan untuk memperebutkan gelar Grand Champion. Koi yang kalah secara otomatis mendapat gelar Reserve Grand Champion
Juri juga memilih satu ekor koi sebagai Best Tategoi
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes


*HADIAH*
Hadiah akan ditentukan kemudian oleh sponsor


*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai dengan kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*FOTO KOI*

*Kiri ke Kanan: MK01, MK02, MK03, MK04, MK05*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK06, MK07, MK08, MK09, MK10*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK11, MK12, MK13, MK14, MK15*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK16, MK17, MK18, MK19, MK20*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK21, MK22, MK23, MK24, MK25*


*Silakan Dipilih!!  *

----------


## dina prima

1. dina prima: mk-04, mk-07, mk-22.

----------


## darren febriano

udah dimulai?

----------


## dattairadian

> udah dimulai?





> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* Mencermati berbagai usulan, maka tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dua putaran dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut: *Putaran Pertama: Melalui Mekanisme Lelang Terbuka* Tata Cara Lelang: 1. Lelang dimulai sejak Senin, tanggal 22 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan tanggal 24 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server.

----------


## darren febriano

[quote=dattairadian]


> udah dimulai?





> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* Mencermati berbagai usulan, maka tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dua putaran dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut: *Putaran Pertama: Melalui Mekanisme Lelang Terbuka* Tata Cara Lelang: 1. Lelang dimulai sejak Senin, tanggal 22 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan tanggal 24 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server.


[/quote:2xho4det]
 :P   abis ada yg ngomporin neh

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> 1. dina prima: mk-04, mk-07, mk-22.


Ada yang curi start   ::

----------


## h_andria

> 1. dina prima: mk-04, mk-07, mk-22.


 koq sama ya seleranya....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ommmm. saya tidak sreg dengan lelang. 
mohon maaf saya mengundurkan diri
peace

----------


## abiserpong

> ommmm. saya tidak sreg dengan lelang. 
> mohon maaf saya mengundurkan diri
> peace


Ada opsi bungkus om.......  ::

----------


## Soegianto

Periode 1 Maret  15 April 2010:
Volume : +/- 40 ton, termasuk filter
Lokasi: Bandung

Periode 1 Maret  15 April 2010:
Volume : +/-25 ton
Dimensi : (2,5x6,0x1,70) m
Chamber : 1 bak pengendapan, 1 filter mekanik menggunakan RDF, 2 filter biologi menggunakan kombinasi jap mat dan Matala
Bakki Shower : 4 tray, berdimensi 2,2x1,3x0,5m, dengan media matala + CB
Lokasi: Jakarta

tglnya periodenya ??????

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ommmm. saya tidak sreg dengan lelang. 
> mohon maaf saya mengundurkan diri
> peace
> 
> 
> Ada opsi bungkus om.......


  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hari ini putaran pertama dimulai ya... Sekadar mengingatkan tata cara permilihan putaran pertama:

*Putaran Pertama: Melalui Mekanisme Lelang Terbuka*
Tata Cara Lelang:
1. Lelang dimulai sejak Senin, tanggal 22 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan tanggal 24 Maret 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server.
2. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan foto
3. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan Rp. 5,000,000 (Lima Juta Rupiah) 
4. Kenaikan harga pada setiap penawaran berikutnya (bidding) bebas tetapi dengan kelipatan minimal kelipatan Rp 50,000 (Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
5. Penawaran dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi dan harga penawarannya. Contoh: MK-01, 5,000,000 
6. Secara berkala Penyelenggara akan membuat up date daftar koi dan status penawarannya. 
Misal: 
MK-01:
MK-02:
MK-03:
dst
6. Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi untuk setiap koi yang melakukan posting terakhir sebelum batas waktu yang ditentukan
7. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab partisipan. Pengiriman keluar kota dimungkinkan oleh jasa pengiriman yang ditunjuk partisipan.
8. BUNGKUS OPTION ditetapkan sebesar Rp 6,000,000 untuk masing  masing koi dengan cara memposting: Kode Koi, BUNGKUS 
Contoh: MK-01, BUNGKUS
9. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara 


Dan Pilihannya: ...............................

*FOTO KOI*

*Kiri ke Kanan: MK01, MK02, MK03, MK04, MK05*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK06, MK07, MK08, MK09, MK10*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK11, MK12, MK13, MK14, MK15*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK16, MK17, MK18, MK19, MK20*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK21, MK22, MK23, MK24, MK25*

----------


## arind

Pertamax.....  ::  
MK-07, RP.5.000.000

----------


## dina prima

MK-01
MK-04
MK-07 Rp. 5.050.000,-
MK-10
MK-14
MK-19
MK-22
MK-23
masing masing Rp. 5.000.000,-

----------


## harmada

MK-01 Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-02
MK-03
MK-04 Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-05
MK-06
MK-07 Rp. 5.050.000,-  dina prima
MK-08
MK-09
MK-10 Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-11
MK-12 Rp. 5.000.000,-  harmada
MK-13
MK-14 Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-15
MK-16
MK-17
MK-18
MK-19 Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-20
MK-21
MK-22 Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-23 Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-24
MK-25

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UP DATE PUTARAN I: LELANG*

MK-01: Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-02:
MK-03:
MK-04: Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-05:
MK-06:
MK-07: Rp. 5.050.000,-  dina prima
MK-08:
MK-09:
MK-10: Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-11:
MK-12: Rp. 5.000.000,-  harmada
MK-13:
MK-14: Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-15:
MK-16:
MK-17:
MK-18:
MK-19: Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-20:
MK-21:
MK-22: Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-23: Rp. 5.000.000,-  dina prima
MK-24:
MK-25: 

*9 koi booked!!*

----------


## sugureta_koi

MK-01: Rp. 5.000.000,- dina prima
MK-02:
MK-03:
MK-04: Rp. 5.000.000,- dina prima
MK-05:
MK-06:
MK-07: Rp. 5.100.000,- sugureta_koi (alvin)
MK-08:
MK-09:
MK-10: Rp. 5.000.000,- dina prima
MK-11:
MK-12: Rp. 5.000.000,- harmada
MK-13:
MK-14: Rp. 5.000.000,- dina prima
MK-15:
MK-16:
MK-17:
MK-18:
MK-19: Rp. 5.000.000,- dina prima
MK-20:
MK-21:
MK-22: Rp. 5.000.000,- dina prima
MK-23: Rp. 5.000.000,- dina prima
MK-24:
MK-25:

----------


## Soegianto

kayaknya ada balapan nih  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE* 

*Putaran Pertama*
1. MK-01: dina prima, Rp. 5.000.000,- 
2. MK-04: dina prima, Rp. 5.000.000,-
3. MK-07: sugureta_koi (alvin), Rp. 5.100.000,- 
4. MK-10: dina prima, Rp. 5.000.000,- 
5. MK-12: harmada, Rp. 5.000.000,- 
6. MK-14: dina prima, Rp. 5.000.000,- 
7. MK-19: dina prima, Rp. 5.000.000,- 
8. MK-22: dina prima, Rp. 5.000.000,- 
9. MK-23: dina prima, Rp. 5.000.000,-

*9 koi booked di putaran pertama!!*

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai setalah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: MK-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 5,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Kiri ke Kanan: MK02, MK03, MK05*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK06, MK08, MK09*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK11, MK13, MK15*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK16, MK17, MK18, MK20*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK21, MK24, MK25*


*LANJUT  *

----------


## sugureta_koi

Om Ajik ... 

Berarti yang ini resmi punyaku ya ? (setelah pembayaran lunas pastinya   ::  )
Lucu patternnya ... kayak Lampu barber shop yang muter-muter itu lho. Kunamakan dia si "Barber Shop"   ::

----------


## danny20124

> Om Ajik ... 
> 
> Berarti yang ini resmi punyaku ya ? (setelah pembayaran lunas pastinya   )
> Lucu patternnya ... kayak Lampu barber shop yang muter-muter itu lho. Kunamakan dia si "Barber Shop"


IYA  kayak sign nya barber Shop

----------


## sugureta_koi

Bagaimana kelanjutan GO Matsue Kohaku ini ? 
Puteran ke 2 sepi sepi aja nih ...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Bagaimana kelanjutan GO Matsue Kohaku ini ? 
> Puteran ke 2 sepi sepi aja nih ...


Tetap berjalan om Alvin...
Koi - koi akan masuk ke wijaya setelah 4th KOI's Festival   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Sip ....   ::  
Jadi punya alesan main ke Wijaya,  :P

----------


## mrbunta

putaran ke 2 discount 50% om  ::

----------


## danny20124

> putaran ke 2 discount 50% om


*SETUJU  ma om GAJAH..... *

----------


## rubbie

Ini yang mana yang masih tersisa yah , atau udah laku semua nya???

----------


## sugureta_koi

Bantu Up !! untuk oom rubbie

Note Tambahan : Kemarin main ke Bandung mengunjungi penjurian GO Showa Dainichi dan melihat langsung kohaku Matsue ini.
Wah ... aslinya lebih bagus dari foto. Baru disamperin ke pinggir kolam, langsung naik semua minta mamam   ::  


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*Kiri ke Kanan: MK02, MK03, MK05*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK06, MK08, MK09*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK11, MK13, MK15*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK16, MK17, MK18, MK20*


*Kiri ke Kanan: MK21, MK24, MK25*


*LANJUT  *

----------


## harmada

sundul lagi, lama ga ada berita  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> sundul lagi, lama ga ada berita



jamgan kuat2 nyundulnya pak

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> sundul lagi, lama ga ada berita


Koi sekarang sedang dalam proses karantina di Wijaya, mungkin dalam waktu 1-2 hari ini sudah masuk kolam
Total koi yang ikut hanya 18 ekor, pak... Yang 6 ekor ditinggal di Cakung. Pertimbangannya biar lebih optimal pertumbuhannya. Nanti saya up date ya, om

----------


## dina prima

om ajik, 
ikannya sudah dikolam?
18 ekor total GO...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Partisipan,
FYI, Insya Allah saya akan melakukan final update terhadap perkembangang matsue kohaku awal Januari...

----------


## Soegianto

kira2 sekararanfg koi2nya bgmn yah ....main ah ke wijaya

----------


## admin feikoi

Admin akan di update minggu ini,tnks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Participan,

Berikut up date foto Matsue Kohaku setelah selama sekitar empat bulan di keep bersama di Wijaya. Pada saat terakhir atas persetujuan Feikoi Centre yang diikutsertakan dalam GO ini hanya 15 ekor Kohaku. Selain untuk memaksimalkan pertumbuhannya juga untuk manajemen cash flow Feikoi.

Pada saat tiba di Wijaya, Kohaku ini mengalami kesulitan adaptasi dan mengalami stress sehingga harus dikarantina ulang hingga dua kali. Kondisi ini ikut memperlambat pertumbuhannya yang hanya sekitar 8  10 cm per empat bulan. Pada kondisi tersebut satu ekor Kohaku MK01 milik om dina prima tidak dapat diselamatkan (Mohon maaf om)

Secara keseluruhan kualitas koi ini di atas rata  rata, baik beni maupun shiroji (Foto over karena pengambilannya outdoor pada tengah hari). Yang belum terbukti selama empat bulan ini hanya kecepatan pertumbuhannya. Selain faktor di atas ketika masuk kolam koi  koi ini rata  rata sudah berukuran 28 cm ke atas dan sedikit melambat kecepatannya dibandingkan tosai 12  15 cm. 

Silakan menikmati Matsue Kohaku ini dan berdiskusi dalam forum ini. 

MK02: 36CM  45CM (dina prima)


MK03:  35CM  41CM (available)


MK04: 31CM  41CM (dina prima)


MK07: 31CM  41CM (sugureta_koi)


MK09: 34CM  40CM (available)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

SAMBUNGAN 2/3

MK10: 31CM – 41CM (dina prima)


MK12: 28CM – 38CM (harmada)


MK14: 30CM – 40CM (dina prima)


MK16: 34CM – 42CM (available)


MK19: 34CM – 40CM (dina prima)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

SAMBUNGAN 3/3

MK21: 35CM  42CM (available)


MK22: 30CM  36CM (dina prima)


MK23: 33CM  44CM (dina prima)


MK25: 33CM  39CM (tentatively booked)

----------


## harmada

Terima kasih Om Soegianto dan om Ajik, MK12 sudah berenang dan bergabung dg teman2nya di kolam saya.

----------


## Soegianto

> Terima kasih Om Soegianto dan om Ajik, MK12 sudah berenang dan bergabung dg teman2nya di kolam saya.


sip.....tks juga.........
ada next edisi pak go matsue

----------


## Zone

> sip.....tks juga.........
> ada next edisi pak go matsue


wow... ditunggu om soegi...
yang sebelumnya ga ikutan.. yang next arus ikut nih...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> wow... ditunggu om soegi...
> yang sebelumnya ga ikutan.. yang next arus ikut nih...


nanti ikut yah om wkwkwkkw

----------

